# Hilding Rosenberg



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I happened upon Rosenberg's music by chance some time back, on a BIS recording of his 3rd & 6th symphonies. They are both good symphonies, with the 3rd being (as his wiki bio mentions) somewhat Sibelius-like. Here's the 3rd (with a weird, unrelated picture in the video..!):






Then I got an album of his piano music, which appeals to me rather more. It has a nice balance between 20th century modernism and earlier music (the same could be said of his symphonies and all his music really). That album opens with his _Plastisker Scener_, a series of 8 piano miniatures. This one is played by Anna Christensson. The one I have is by Mats Widlund.






I liked it so much I bought a copy of the sheet music and I've been having a go at it. It's trickier than it sounds. He has a contrapuntal style to his piano music. The Widlund album also has Rosenberg's four piano sonatas and _11 Etudes._

On You Tube the violin concerto seems to be very popular after the two symphonies mentioned above. More recently I've been going through his string quartets, but because I've been listening heavily to Mieczysław Weinberg's quartets over the last months, I've not yet been able to soak up those of Rosenberg and form a proper impression.

I'll leave it to others to post any other works of Rosenberg's they may be familiar with.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

I very much like his two piano concerti, which should appeal to admirers of the concerti of Bartok and Prokofiev. I also know his 3rd Symphony - it's been a while since I've listened, but I recall it being a fine work in a somewhat Sibelius-meets-Hindemith vein.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

I seem remember liking the most of his symphonies. The ending of the 3rd Symphony is tremendous.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

There is a pre-existing thread about Hilding Rosenberg but I agree he is one of the greatest composers of the 20th century. Personally I am very fond of the fifth symphony:


----------

